# $400 Friday, whose with me?



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Anyone want to join in?

12am to 11:59pm


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

12 hours online? Nope.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> 12 hours online? Nope.


Edited. You don't need to do the whole day. It's just the time limits


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> Anyone want to join in?
> 
> 12am to 11:59pm


I'm up for a $400 day but it 
wont happen till St Patrick's day
driving X in Chicago &#128549;


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm up for a $400 day but it
> wont happen till St Patrick's day
> driving X in Chicago &#128549;


Well I'm gonna put you down for a maybe then


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Will be hard to do it but will likely come down to a good 5 long distance rides in between to supplement it.


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

I’m SO down.. this is the kind of positivity we need on this forum!!!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I work a full time job and will be spending time with my partner.


----------



## spankymcspanks (Mar 5, 2020)

i would like to try!


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Taking Saturday off to be with family. Let me see what I can do Friday after getting off my day job.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Hopefully you all drove early because it’s been a slow morning for me =/ I’m at $100 now hoping to see $300 before 3pm.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Just seeing this thread but I'm in!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Not today, maybe next week. I had a $300 Thursday... that should count for something


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm gonna bail after I hit $100 tonight.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I will revise, I will drive for a few hours, but it will be after work and won't come close to those totals.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I will revise, I will drive for a few hours, but it will be after work and won't come close to those totals.


Ya never know


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I'ts been awhile since I even had a $300 dollar day​


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

XLnoGas said:


> Ya never know


It is the Detroit area. Never will happen. But likely will hit over $ 100.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Let's do this


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

How y'all doing?

Just hit $400 from 12:01am to 6:00pm (18 hours) Could have been less hours, however a Pool Pax decided to 1 star me for Whatever reason so I got crap offerings from Uber all morning.

From driveway to last trip 428.6 miles, $76 gas, 19mpg

































And $15 cash tips. Exhausted.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So you get 18-20 mpg or so? I’m guessing because I don’t know the fuel cost.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> So you get 18-20 mpg or so? I'm guessing because I don't know the fuel cost.


I put it in there I thought


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

It shouldn't be hard if you are trying to earn 400 between all of you in that amount of time.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Hopefully you all drove early because it's been a slow morning for me =/ I'm at $100 now hoping to see $300 before 3pm.


It really depends on the market. I'm down for it. But in Miami, $200 is as much you can do. I have tried it all, and the most I have made in 1 day was $220 or so.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Crazy day yesterday, I think the apps are still having issues. Huge surge everywhere in the middle of the day, but the apps' nav barely worked and kept losing network connection so I would miss pings. I did $100 in three hours in the afternoon, then it started pouring so I went home. Surges continued in the entire region until 9pm which is very unusual here. Could have been a $400 day for those brave enough to stay out.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Chorch said:


> It really depends on the market. I'm down for it. But in Miami, $200 is as much you can do. I have tried it all, and the most I have made in 1 day was $220 or so.


Friday you get morning rush hour and airport runs. Then evening rush hour / happy hour, then night time.

$400 is roughly 16 hours between both apps if you are grossing 25/hr. If you are only grossing 20/hr, then I agree it would be impossible.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Well I did a little over $200 in ~8hours. Not the best but not a bad night either. Hope one of y'all hit that $400 mark though cheers.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well I did a little over $200 in ~8hours. Not the best but not a bad night either. Hope one of y'all hit that $400 mark though cheers.


I hit the 400, could have finished with 500 or 600, it was really busy when I stopped. But that's so dangerous driving for more than 12 or 14 hours.



OldBay said:


> Friday you get morning rush hour and airport runs. Then evening rush hour / happy hour, then night time.
> 
> $400 is roughly 16 hours between both apps if you are grossing 25/hr. If you are only grossing 20/hr, then I agree it would be impossible.


16 hours is sustainable, anything more is pretty reckless


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> 16 hours is sustainable, anything more is pretty reckless


I might try a 16 hour friday next week, but I find 8 hours over two days is probably more sustainable than 16 on Friday, then taking a day off.

If you only work 8 hours, there is time to workout. 16 hours sitting in one day... will put you in the grave. A 16 hour Friday I view as more for cash emergency than anything else.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I might try a 16 hour friday next week, but I find 8 hours over two days is probably more sustainable than 16 on Friday, then taking a day off.
> 
> If you only work 8 hours, there is time to workout. 16 hours sitting in one day... will put you in the grave. A 16 hour Friday I view as more for cash emergency than anything else.


I 100% agree.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> I 100% agree.


Are you XL like your sig? That will help on weekends too.

I noticed that 19% of your gross is gas. I spend < 6% gross with a hybrid, but its far from a tip monster. I would only need to gross 340 in a day to net the same.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Are you XL like your sig? That will help on weekends too.
> 
> I noticed that 19% of your gross is gas. I spend < 6% gross with a hybrid, but its far from a tip monster. I would only need to gross 340 in a day to net the same.


It is XL. 2012 GMC Acadia. I got it thinking it would qualify for Select. They denied it. I hear ya, the new 2020 Highlander Hybrid, it would cut the gas in half, $100 a week, $400 a month (car payment). Potentially less tips, no Lyft Lux. But a lot less stressful. I think a lot of people mention XL is easier but it's not when your gas is 20-25% off your gross.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I drove for 12 hours and made $250. Still pretty good for my market and there were a lot of surges. If my second phone was working I could have made over $300 by having 2 screens to monitor surge during rides.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I made $175 over 6.75 hours. $26/hr. $10.5 in gas.

If I had driven the Friday morning shift, I could have added another $100 to that, but I would be beat right now.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I did $227 on app, and $178 in cash started at 6pm and pulled into my drive at 2:30am.... Had a bunch of fun people last nite from the Post Malone concert... And good Lord some hot chicks.... So $405 on 8.5 he's online. I'll take it 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I did $227 on app, and $178 in cash started at 6pm and pulled into my drive at 2:30am.... Had a bunch of fun people last nite from the Post Malone concert... And good Lord some hot chicks.... So $405 on 8.5 he's online. I'll take it &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


But you've been framed as a braggart and liar so how can any of us believe you?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> But you've been framed as a braggart and liar so how can any of us believe you?


Kiss my lying ass.... And learn who your questioning in the future....


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Kiss my lying ass.... And learn who your questioning in the future....
> 
> View attachment 426131
> View attachment 426132


Buuuuuuuut if you read the rules it says 12am to 11:59pm. Of course working morning and then all thru the night is easier. So technically you didn't make it all in one day &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Buuuuuuuut if you read the rules it says 12am to 11:59pm. Of course working morning and then all thru the night is easier. So technically you didn't make it all in one day &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


It doesnt matter. His rideshare DeLorean can travel back in time and actually did those hours before midnight.

Sadly, after making that $400, he went forward in time and found himself right in front of a semi that rear-ended him and totalled his DeLorean, so he won't be able to reproduce the feat. Just have to trust him.

But it all worked out in the end. Here is the settlement from his insurance company:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Buuuuuuuut if you read the rules it says 12am to 11:59pm. Of course working morning and then all thru the night is easier. So technically you didn't make it all in one day &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


I'll worry bout that while I'm spending it for sure... Just to make myself feel bad about it&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;



OldBay said:


> It doesnt matter. His rideshare DeLorean can travel back in time and actually did those hours before midnight.
> 
> Sadly, after making that $400, he went forward in time and found himself right in front of a semi that rear-ended him and totalled his DeLorean, so he won't be able to reproduce the feat. Just have to trust him.
> 
> But it all worked out in the end. Here is the settlement from his insurance company:


Haters gonna hate.... Go take your Geritol and get some sleep old man....


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'll worry bout that while I'm spending it for sure... Just to make myself feel bad about it&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate.... Go take your Geritol and get some sleep old man....


Hahaha. For real we should make it 500 in 16 hours, everything in APP. Not saying I don't believe ya, gotta have rules. Cut off is 11:59pm


----------

